# Mouth always wide open!



## metalface2 (Oct 2, 2006)

One of my five RBP mouth is always wide open like its jaw is stuck! Im gettin worried. He seems to have a tougher time eating cause of this. What is going on? 
5 rbp in a 75g. Had some ammonia problems recently but its fine now. Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

is it always that wide open? can you see in his mouth does he have anything hung up in there, i had a small tern that had a simillar problem awhile ago and he had a piece of a fake plant in there, he eventually got it out on is own, or maybe it could be some kind of mouth fungus not sure


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

nope thats a new one to me,but i do know your gonna have to get a bigger tank at some point, the sooner the better


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

ive seen this twice before and both times were due to some obstuction usually a fake plant piece. is he eating at all?


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

dislodged/dislocated jaw ?

there has been a few of these on another piranhaforum


----------



## metalface2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ive noticed small peices of fake plant floating on the top. Looks like they have been bit clean off But I cannot see anything in his mouth. He breaths alot more rapidly than the others and the skin behind his teeth do not touch when hes breathing. He can still eat but it just seems like hes having a little trouble. Should I net him out and inspect his mouth with some tweezers?


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

wow..that is pretty far open. I would think if there was anything obstructing his/her jaw it would be visible with the jaw that far agape. I'd ask this queston on the injury forum as well, in case it is a dislocation?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah just try to check him out...see if maybe theres a fish bone or something propped up in his mouth.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Keep that Pygo away from Bullsnake.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Scoop him out and have a closer look.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

maby it's because it feel's like it can breath better!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Keep that Pygo away from Bullsnake.


LOL


----------

